# Case 4694 pulling wayyy too hard????



## Clinton005 (Oct 22, 2010)

So we recently purchased a 4wd Case 4694 tractor from a local dealer. We talked to the previous owner, and he told us that it pulled like you wouldn't believe. We were mostly going to be pulling a 24 foot disc and 22 foot roller harrow with it. However we took the roller harrow out in some freshly plowed ground and the exhaust temp. climbs into the yellow almost immediately doing this simple task. As it stands right now our 2590 (180 hp) or even our 2290 (130 hp) could eat this tractors lunch! The 4694 has the same exact engine as our 2590, just turned up to 260. Something is definitely not right since the 4694 is a 260 hp 4wd tractor. It shouldn't even feel this 22 foot roller harrow, let alone smoke and rise in temperature. Would it maybe be the fuel pump/injectors? I don't have a clue, but as of right now I am not impressed with this tractor's performance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Clinton. I would have a serious talk with the seller, as there is certainly something wrong tthat should be corrected. Sounds like a timing issue to me.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

First things I would check is the air cleaner and fuel filters. Check all the air intake, critters could have crawled in and built a home.
caseman-d


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Good point Caseman!


----------

